# Newport Spring 2016 (SoCal)



## SMP (Feb 10, 2016)

If you're in the area, come to Newport Spring! We've got SpeedCubeShop, top cubers such as Nats finalist Nathan Soria, Mitchell Lane, Michael Young, and more!

http://www.cubingusa.com/NewportSpring2016/index.php


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

SMP said:


> If you're in the area, come to Newport Spring! We've got SpeedCubeShop, top cubers such as Nats finalist Nathan Soria, Mitchell Lane, Michael Young, and more!
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/NewportSpring2016/index.php



I'm going see anyone there?


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 22, 2016)

IM GOINNN


----------

